# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [OLE/ PB 8] Actualiser variable WORD

## demichef

J'ai une application qui valorise les variables d'un fichier WORD.

Toutes les variables contenues dans un fichier WORD (modle pralablement cr avec des variables). Cependant, si je met une variable dans l'entte ou le pied de page du fichier WORD. Cette variable n'est pas actualise.

Avez-vous une ide ?

Voici la syntaxe que j'utilise :


```
ActiveDocument.Variables.item(nom de la variable).Value = la valeur
```

----------


## demichef

Bon aprs de longues recherches, j'ai trouv une solution


```

```

Voil, cela fonctionne trs bien

----------

